# Bilder im JBoss ausserhalb von .war



## murkser (20. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mit einem Servlet in jboss dateien zur laufzeit generieren, die dann über den Browser abrufbar sein sollen. Wo muß ich die Dateien speichern, damit ich die unter http://www.meineseite.de/meinprojekt/static/ etc. zur Verfügung habe? Muß ich sonst noch was einstellen? Bisher hab ich es nur geschaft, statische Dateien aus einer .war-Datei aufzurufen.

Viele Grüße,
murkser


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Jul 2005)

unter $JBOSS_HOME/server/default/deineapp.war/WEB-INF/datei.abc


aufruf unter

www.dein-server.de/deineapp/datei.abc


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

is aber nicht so portabel

besorg dir lieber das direcotry vom ServletContext

per getRessourcePath("/") oder sowas


----------

